

Ask HN: Any startups renting desk space+wifi in SF for less then $200/month? - siavosh


======
thoughtpalette
<https://www.desktimeapp.com/>

Didn't see any in your price range, but I didn't click on them all. There may
be some free space.

Good luck!

------
ssylee
You may want to take a look at the Travel Hacking report at
<http://hackthesystem.com/blog/>. You can get free desk space and wifi using
the hacks for free for 6 months (I believe), and then $95/year after that,
anywhere around the world.

